# 1/10 scale Nascar decals???



## brandonclan (Dec 19, 2009)

I am looking for 1/10 scale Nascar decals.....Jeff Gordon mainly
My son wants to do a Jeff Gordon body for his electric monster truck and I cannot find any.....I've tried e-bay and a few sites with no luck....
Any Ideas??????
Hate to dissapoint the kid!

Thanks
Dan


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

have you try and looked up just a jeff gordon decal? you my all so try and find a loacal vinle shop and see if they can do it. if that falls throw get photo paper and print it up and glue it to the in side of the body let it dry and then pant right over it.


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

*NIP Slixx 24 Gordon stickers*

I have a new in package set of Slixx Dupont stickers. By far best set ever made. These are the orange flames when he ran the blue car.

paypal = [email protected]

$25 shipped.


----------



## Watchman (May 19, 2009)

check out

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=274613


----------



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I know there is a guy on here that sells paint masks that has done a Jeff Gordan mask in the past. Looked real good. You might check the classifieds


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Send solographix a PM and tell him want you want. He makes the best body wraps and decals. He'll hook you up with anything you need.


----------

